# VR28 vs VR28 Black Iridium



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I just got some Radars with the VR28 Lens and they are excellent most of the time. I do find that in the evening when the sun is my eyes, something a little darker would be nice.

Anyone have experience with both? Just wondering how much darker the Iridium VR28's are over the plain VR28's? Oakley says around 10%. Reason why I'm concerned is I generally don't like riding with dark shades. I find Black Iridium way too dark to ride with.


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

So I answered my own question. Purchased a set of VR28 Black Iridiums. They were a little darker, I still found that they weren't very good looking into the sun. I'm thinking it's the high contrast nature.

Overall they felt redundant to the plain VR28's I already had so I returned them. 

In the future I'm going to stick with my favorite lenses.......G20, G30's. Still find them to be the best overall.


----------

